# Ministers and experience (Thomas Cartwright)



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 19, 2020)

_Q._ Is it sufficient, that the Minister of the word be able to teach?

_A._ No; there is further required of them, that they be no new and green plants in the Church of God, but such as by a long abode in the Church, may be as timber well seasoned; and therefore fit to bear the stress and weight of the ministry in the Church of God.

Thomas Cartwright, _A treatise of Christian religion. Or, the whole body and substance of divinity_ (2nd edn, London: Thomas Man, 1616), p. 306.


----------



## Ben Zartman (Nov 20, 2020)

"Lay hands suddenly on no man"

Reactions: Like 1


----------

